# Need Help-Hand Taming Progress



## HueyBlewey (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello,

I have a cockatiel named Huey, I got him in June 2017, he was 3 months old then, he is now around 6/7 months old. When I got him day 1 he was already hand tame... (he could step-up without biting or hissing)

However, day 1 he also broke a blood feather (his wings were clipped when I got him and he attempted to fly) and we had to pluck it. Since it was a new environment and day one was torture for him he is now terrified of hands. 

I have made progress since then, he will get on my hand if he is on the floor. But he will not get on my hand if he is on his cage or if he sees his cage he will leave my hand for it.

He is super loving and loves my face I can give him kisses and head massages with my face, but not my hands. But anytime I try to get him on my hand from off his cage he runs away or hisses/bites. But when I get him off the floor with my hand he steps up no problem. 

*What should I do next to get him more hand-tame? How can I train him to feel safe away from his cage with my hands and leave his cage to be on my hand?*

(I will not clip his wings, I feel birds need their wings for their health and happiness.)

Any advice is much appreciated!
Thank you,
HueyBlewey:tiel2:


----------



## frozengirl (Nov 26, 2016)

feed him his favorite foods from your hands. Take out his favorite foods when you are home and only feed them from your hands if he is willing to do that, he will slowly see hands can be rewarding and not so scary.


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Try using positive recognition in your training.
If he steps up, give him a treat (millets great as they love it and you can tear of the buds) same with other training commands you are using.
They will soon come to you and calm down a little once they realise you're not a big scary monster after their feathers haha 

It sounds like you are on the right track. Just have patience and you will get there.

Good luck.


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

In the future if he ever needs a feather plucked or something stressful done that involves holding him I would suggest using a cloth to hold him this way they associate it with the cloth rather than your hands. With all my baby birds I have always caught them with the bird net and then held them with a tea towel when placing them in a cage for new owners and I always tell the new owners my reason for doing it.


----------

